# Grundy Pier



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Someone emailed me about directions to the Grundy Pier. Didn't see it in Hot Spots... anybody out there that can help?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

MJ,


Greeting to you! I did searches until I wore myself out looking for this place. One a positive note however, all my searches led me to the city of Bristol, PA. Grundy museum, and other "Grundy" parts of history.

Maybe the pier is in Bristol?


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

This is what I info I about the pier

Originally appeared in the Jersey Journal on June 11, 2002 

By Jason Fink
Journal staff writer 

The Jersey City waterfront is growing up -- and out.

A new Luxury hotel, the fourth on the city’s burgeoning waterfront, is set to open its doors next month on the South Pier of the Harborside Financial Center.

The boat-shaped Hyatt Regency Jersey City on the Hudson, a 350-room, nine-story, full-service hotel, is the latest upscale corporate tenant to set up shop in the waterfront’s financial district, taking advantage of sweeping panoramic views of Manhattan and the Statue of Liberty. 

While other hotels have seen the advantage of being close to the dozens of new office towers and residential high-rises that have transformed the area over the past decade or so, the Hyatt is selling not just access but views, views, views and more views. 

Situated on a restored pier adjacent to the Harborside office complex, the hotel is almost literally floating in the Hudson River and, unlike some of the older buildings that have had their views obscured by newer and bigger neighbors to the east, the only thing east of the Hyatt is about a mile of water and the glinting silver peaks of the Manhattan skyline. 

“It’s all about the location,” general manager Steven M. White said during a recent tour of the hotel, which is set to open July 2. “You can’t beat the view.” 

And so it seems that refrain will continue as long as the Hyatt is where it is. 

A restaurant on the second floor -- complete with floor-to-ceiling glass windows on three sides -- is called the Vu lounge and will be open to the public. 

An outdoor beer garden on the ground floor will open onto a public park at the tip of the pier, preserving the edges of the property for anyone who cares to take in the sights. 

When the building opens, its public walkway - stretching from the southern edge of the property next to the now-closed Exchange Place PATH station and wrapping around the hotel, continuing in front of Harborside to the north -- will form a large chunk of the city’s portion of the Hudson River Waterfront Walkway, the state-mandated 30-foot-wide public promenade that is supposed to run from Bayonne to Fort Lee. 

On Harborside’s North Pier, a building shell that resembles the nautical shape of the Hyatt will eventually be an apartment building and will presumable have its own walkway to connect much of the city’s central promenade. 

Just to the south of the Hyatt is J. Owen Grundy Pier, a city park that on warm summer days is used by lunching office workers, enterprising fishermen and tourists interested in a close-up view of New York. 

Of course, the terror attacks of Sept. 11 forever altered the southern tip of Manhattan, which is directly across from the Hyatt. But White, who said guest rooms and special events are already being booked, was reluctant to discuss that element of his hotel’s proximity. 

White did say he thought the panorama is still a major benefit -- the most expensive guest rooms look directly to the east -- and predicted that people will still be drawn to the famous skyline. 

Besides, said White, the Hyatt will be attractive to people who already plan to either visit or do business in New York or Jersey City and consider the location of the hotel icing on the cake. 

When it opens, prices for rooms will range from $99 to $159 per night. There is also 20,000 square feet of meeting space and 13,000 of ballrooms for weddings and other events. 

“We could have full conventions,” said White, adding that some are already planned. 

And with its lobby mostly understated earth tones of yellow, rust red and brown receding into the background in favor of the expansive windows all around, the Hyatt will likely draw more than a few local employees and residents for meals at the Vu Lounge, which White said will be a Tuscany-style steak house. 

The hotel will employ about 150 people, most of them Jersey City residents. 

With 24-hour room service, ample ballroom and meeting spaces and full restaurants, White said the Hyatt is the only “full-service” hotel in Jersey City. The company operates 124 hotels in the United States, Canada and the Caribbean as well as 80 more in 36 other countries. 

“It’s going to be a lot of people who have business in Jersey City,” White said of the expected clientele. “On the weekends we’ll have leisure guests, weddings. People want to come here for the view -- or to have a martini.” 

*J. Owen Grundy Pier*


----------



## weakie (Mar 19, 2003)

here is what i found for you my friend: 


Located on the Harborside Financial Center's south pier, overlooking New York Harbor, directly across from Wall Street and just 15 minutes from Newark International Airport. The Hyatt Regency Jersey City is an exceptional new entrant in the Metropolitan New York City hotel market. Access to the PATH station, convenient to all major highways including NJ turnpike and via water ferry to downtown Manhattan. Located one mile from Manhattan's Holland Tunnel. 

Also close to the Statue of Liberty, Ellis Island, Wall Street and the unlimited dining and entertainment options of Manhattan. ***************************************************************************************************** try this link and you can actually see the pier: http://jerseycity.hyatt.com/property/index.jhtml


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Thanks for the replies. Close to the NJ turnpike is a plus, but I'm wondering if its considered freshwater (which would make a license necessary.) I'll have to track down a Jersey City Bait & Tackle....


----------

